# Mẫu đồng phục thẩm mỹ viện phong cách Hàn Quốc, độc quyền tại Hà Nội



## vulebaochau2020 (1/12/21)

*          Kiểu dáng*:
      - Đồng phục Spa là một yếu tố rất quan trọng trong việc tạo ấn tượng đẹp và chuyên nghiệp cho các trung tâm thư giãn, làm đẹp, giúp quảng bá thương hiệu của spa đến khách hàng. Để tạo ấn tượng tốt trong lòng khách hàng, thì việc đầu tư trang phục cho nhân viên cũng là điều rất cần thiết.




      - Mẫu đồng phục mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới dưới đây với thiết kế phối màu độc đáo tại phần cổ áo, kết hợp cùng khóa kéo tiện dụng và những đường may chắc bền tạo cảm giác sang trọng hoàn hảo cho sản phẩm.




     - Thiết kế túi áo hai bên hông được pha trộn thêm màu sắc khác biệt, nổi bật càng thể hiện nên phong cách riêng biệt.




      - Quần đồng phục được may dáng đứng dễ mặc, tạo cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu không bó sát.




      - Bạn yêu thích và phù hợp với màu sắc nào? Hãy chọn thỏa thích để có được những chiếc  áo đồng phục đầy ấn tượng và chuyên nghiệp nhất nhé.




*      - Đồng phục Spa được may bằng chất liệu vải cao cấp, nên có bề mặt nhẵn mịn, rất mềm mại, dễ chịu, tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi mặc.Với chất liệu này, áo còn có khả năng hút ẩm thoáng khí rất tốt nên nhân viên của bạn sẽ không còn phải lo vấn đề mồ hôi trong khi vận động.*

          Khách hàng có nhu cầu may đồng phục Spa xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*       CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
       VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
        Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 – 094.812.6768*
        Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
       Trang web:   *vietdongphuc.com*


----------

